# HSS928 ACTD Looking for wiring diagram



## Lenl (Jul 12, 2020)

Purchased this snow blower a little 3 years ago, not many hours on it, I have had a multitude of problems with it, snow clogging, moving very slow, and electric chute problems, wow what a lemon! Thank goodness I held onto my old 20+ years Craftsman 11hp snowblower, it finished job when I got frustrated with the Honda😖. just out of warranty and dealer wants to charge me to repair Electric chute problem, unreal! So I am going to repair, I have extensive background in electrical, electronics and mechanical training so I don’t see a problem. I am however looking for a wiring diagram for the snowblower, it would make it a bit easier to troubleshoot, I already pulled the joystick off and disassembled it and tested the 4 proximity switch’s all o.k. There. The servo motors don’t work without the blower running so with a wiring diagram it would just make it easier to navigate. 
thank you
Lenl


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

too bad you didnt come here 3 years ago. Honda would have changed the chute for free. you could have changed the jet in carb for more power. still can. there is a whole thread on that in the Honda section.

You should buy the Honda shop manual for this . 47 bucks. worth it;s weight in gold. I have it but too lazy to bring it out for you and take picture of wiring diagram.

it's sunday anyway and my wife wont let me do anything snowblower related. plus i doubt you'll send me any beer.

OAD?


----------



## Lenl (Jul 12, 2020)

Lol, I wanted the wiring diagram to bypass battery power to the joystick control so I can operate it with battery power to test, but after a bit of looking I found the connector block I was looking for and was able to test the electric chute control, it seems that it is the Joystick controller that is causing the problem, even though I benchtest with an ohmmeter it all looks good but put it on the blower and it is very intermittent on the up/down chute motor, can’t quite 100% nail the problem down, opened the micro switches, they were a bit pitted and I cleaned them but that didn’t seem to solve it. The Mfg. Of those switches looks pretty cheap! Not great quality to me! Hate to replace it with same junk!
Larry


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Lenl said:


> Lol, I wanted the wiring diagram to bypass battery power to the joystick control so I can operate it with battery power to test, but after a bit of looking I found the connector block I was looking for and was able to test the electric chute control, it seems that it is the Joystick controller that is causing the problem, even though I benchtest with an ohmmeter it all looks good but put it on the blower and it is very intermittent on the up/down chute motor, can’t quite 100% nail the problem down, opened the micro switches, they were a bit pitted and I cleaned them but that didn’t seem to solve it. The Mfg. Of those switches looks pretty cheap! Not great quality to me! Hate to replace it with same junk!
> Larry


the whole machine is suspect and I would never buy the HSS model Honda but that's just my stupid opinion. I'll stay with the older better built HS models.

good luck.

if you have the original high collar chute which is causing the clogging you can cut that collar down. as for power , you can install a larger jet in the carb in a few minutes. the stock jet is compliments of EPA regulations.

I dont care about the power assist steering because if you use the blower correctly you don't need it. However , I do like the height adjustment mechanism for the newer HSS models over the old pedal on the HS models. A friend of mine has been retrofitting the old HS models, removing the pedal and installing the newer version which works like a charm. That's a little over $100 plus labor.

The dealer told me they are seeing more joystick sensor failures after 3 years. Kind of a PIA after spending all that money. I'll stick with the old mechanical chute control. I don't know much about the engines. Honda engines have almost always been excellent but I do know the new hydro-static trannies are cheap and more prone to failure than the old ones.

It will be interesting to see how these new HSS models fare for longevity compared to the older HS models .


----------



## Lenl (Jul 12, 2020)

I’m also having the speed problem, the blower will be going a decent speed, but not faster than my old Craftsman, Then a few minutes later it’s as slow as molasses! I have been reading there were problems with them and there is a tank retrofit repair.
Thanks


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Lenl said:


> I’m also having the speed problem, the blower will be going a decent speed, but not faster than my old Craftsman, Then a few minutes later it’s as slow as molasses! I have been reading there were problems with them and there is a tank retrofit repair.
> Thanks


yes. under warranty Honda would take care of this.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Here's the wiring diagram:


----------



## Lenl (Jul 12, 2020)

Much appreciated 
It beats following wires.

thank you
Larry


----------



## normand (Jan 17, 2018)

tabora said:


> Here's the wiring diagram:
> View attachment 167791





tabora said:


> Here's the wiring diagram:
> View attachment 167791


Hi, i want add heat grip handle. Where is the best place to connect it ? Thanks.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

normand said:


> Hi, i want add heat grip handle. Where is the best place to connect it ? Thanks.


Which model do you have? Assuming an HSS928ACTD or HSS1332ACTD, watch this video... If you're using the Oxford grips, you can either connect right off the battery or you can use a relay switched off the keyswitch.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

Lenl said:


> Lol, I wanted the wiring diagram to bypass battery power to the joystick control so I can operate it with battery power to test, but after a bit of looking I found the connector block I was looking for and was able to test the electric chute control, it seems that it is the Joystick controller that is causing the problem, even though I benchtest with an ohmmeter it all looks good but put it on the blower and it is very intermittent on the up/down chute motor, can’t quite 100% nail the problem down, opened the micro switches, they were a bit pitted and I cleaned them but that didn’t seem to solve it. The Mfg. Of those switches looks pretty cheap! Not great quality to me! Hate to replace it with same junk!
> Larry


If you are having issues with the chute tip motor up/down not working properly, be aware that it will not function properly unless you are at full RPMs on the engine. I don't think the charging coils at the flywheel produce enough voltage until full RPMs are reached to run the tip motor. The chute left right motor will work with a little less throttle.


----------

